# A British pub...



## Herbsman. (Jan 22, 2007)

...that sells mainly British drinks, including local brews, and serves good local food? Is that possible?

I ask, cos, I got a bit frustrated the other night, in the pub, seeing that the only British drinks that I could see on sale were Newcastle Brown Ale and Gordon's Gin. I drank Carlsberg.

I would love to walk into a pub and see that the main drinks served were quality British ales, lagers and wines, but I suppose they'd never make any money especially if it was frequented by small-drinking paupers like me...


----------



## grimble (Jan 22, 2007)

Carlsberg - brewed in Norhamptonshire if that helps...


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 22, 2007)

grimble said:
			
		

> Carlsberg - brewed in Norhamptonshire if that helps...


 howdareyou.


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2007)

gone all patriotic have we? There are loads of pubs that sell local brews. You just need to know what to look for


----------



## irishshapes (Jan 22, 2007)

the wagon and horses in halesowen sell english beer and cider and english wines!
does a mean ham and blue cob as well!

else just look up 'camra' in your area, though i know your in bearwood and the is jack all around there off of the top of my head


----------



## killer b (Jan 22, 2007)

if you drink in a sam smiths pub, _everything_ they sell is brewed by them (apart from the spirits, which are brewed specially for them - not sure of their exact provenance).

i think it's pretty similar with joseph holts too... both have the advantage of being cheap as fuck and well tasty and all...


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> I would love to walk into a pub and see that the main drinks served were quality British ales, lagers and wines, but I suppose they'd never make any money especially if it was frequented by small-drinking paupers like me...


I'm sure you'd have no problem finding a pub selling local ales in your area if you were prepared to make the effort.

Where are you?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> if you drink in a sam smiths pub, _everything_ they sell is brewed by them (apart from the spirits, which are brewed specially for them - not sure of their exact provenance).
> 
> i think it's pretty similar with joseph holts too... both have the advantage of being cheap as fuck and well tasty and all...



Seconded, although is all the Sam Smiths brewed in the UK? Even the 'Alpine Lager??'.

It all tastes beautiful though - I rarely leave the one in Cardiff without a skinful on board!


----------



## killer b (Jan 22, 2007)

yep, i checked the other day - the alpine lager is brewed in tadcaster.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 22, 2007)

The Wellington?  Bennetts Hill in the City Centre  and it has a cat called Welly.  She's very cute.

i work there, but only on saturdays, so if you go any other day of the week, i proabably won't be there to spot you  

www.thewellingtonrealale.co.uk

doesn't serve food, but plates & cutlery provided if you want to bring your own.  cheese night every other thursday


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2007)

In Bearwood, eh? I used to live there


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> ...that sells mainly British drinks, including local brews, and serves good local food? Is that possible?



What do you mean, 'is that possible'?   

Every half-decent pub in the country will sell British ales (I'm not counting nasty foreign lagers brewed under licence!), and many will sell the beers from their local brewery.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 22, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> gone all patriotic have we?


Not at all. I find the suggestion quite insulting. 





> There are loads of pubs that sell local brews. You just need to know what to look for


Well obviously. Wetherspoons sell local ales all the time and there are plenty of other pubs I know of that sell local ales. The Wellington, for example, sells a wide selection of local ales. I don't even like draught ale.  As I said, I was thinking about a pub that sells all sorts of local drinks, not just ale.






			
				editor said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'd have no problem finding a pub selling local ales in your area if you were prepared to make the effort.


see above






			
				baldrick said:
			
		

> The Wellington?  Bennetts Hill in the City Centre  and it has a cat called Welly.  She's very cute.
> 
> i work there, but only on saturdays, so if you go any other day of the week, i proabably won't be there to spot you
> 
> ...


you work there, really? I was in there on Friday!


----------



## baldrick (Jan 22, 2007)

yep i work there, honest  asked for some shifts when i was drinking there last xmas when i had no job and been there ever since  

if you know about the welly, i have no other suggestions really   i don't much like drinking in the city.  the jointstock is ok, but it's full of suits on a weekday, everywhere else seems to be fairly generic until you start getting to the outskirts; highgate, aston etc.  never seen any british wine for sale anywhere, apart from fruit wine - that's lush if you're in the mood for it, i was drinking mead on saturday


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool, I had no idea that you worked there... I'm not gonna go in there anymore then! Can't have any more urbanites seeing me in the flesh. 

I remember drinking the fairly local Weston's ciders in Wetherspoon's, last summer it's all I ever bloody drank  good times they were. Even when I used to drink Weston's Organic with my breakfast....


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Not at all. I find the suggestion quite insulting.



I was just ribbing, although I found you only being interested in British a little odd. There are some fine beer from other countries as well, eg Belgium, y'know.

You need to find out about real ale I reckon. have you been the The Anchor in Bradford St? An old hang out of mine and renowned real ale boozer


----------



## baldrick (Jan 22, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> I remember drinking the fairly local Weston's ciders in Wetherspoon's, last summer it's all I ever bloody drank  good times they were. Even when I used to drink Weston's Organic with my breakfast....



 mmmmmmm, cider

you have to come and meet us at some point you know <wags finger>


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 22, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I was just ribbing, although I found you only being interested in British a little odd. There are some fine beer from other countries as well, eg Belgium, y'know.


 I know you were  I am into beer and wine from other countries too - in fact most of the wine I drink is Italian. I like some Polish beers as well. I just thought it would be nice to have a boozer that didn't just have the typical fosters - guinness - stella - carlsberg line-up on the pumps. It would be awesome to walk into a pub that had five different English lagers on the pumps, some English wines and Ciders in the fridge, and a menu with food that came from a farm just down the road. BUT NO ALE  Ok maybe some ale. 



> You need to find out about real ale I reckon. have you been the The Anchor in Bradford St? An old hang out of mine and renowned real ale boozer


I don't like draught ale   I drink it sometimes, because I like the taste of some ales, but I hate the consistency of it. Bottled ale feels much nicer to me. I much prefer wine and lager, or 1-malt whisky.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 22, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> have you been the The Anchor in Bradford St? An old hang out of mine and renowned real ale boozer



ooooh    sounds good.  where's bradford st? sounds familiar.....


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2007)

the anchor is here

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...=4&ar=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think I would bother with the wine if it was British wine!


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 22, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> have you been the The Anchor in Bradford St? An old hang out of mine and renowned real ale boozer


Oops, I forgot to answer that - yes, I've been in the Anchor lots of times.



			
				Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I don't think I would bother with the wine if it was British wine!



British wine or English wine?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 22, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Oops, I forgot to answer that - yes, I've been in the Anchor lots of times.
> 
> 
> British wine or English wine?



I said British wine because I meant to say British wine.

*shrug*


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 22, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I said British wine because I meant to say British wine.
> 
> *shrug*


Fairy nuff! It's just that, some people confuse me by saying British wine when they mean English wine. Sometimes I even confuse myself by saying British wine when I mean English wine.


----------



## killer b (Jan 22, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> It would be awesome to walk into a pub that had five different English lagers on the pumps, some English wines and Ciders in the fridge, and a menu with food that came from a farm just down the road. BUT NO ALE  Ok maybe some ale.


your problem here is that lager isn't an indigenous drink - there aren't really any 'english' lagers as such - other than the ones made by primarily ale brewing breweries for their pub estates.

obviously there's plenty of cider pubs in cider brewing areas, but it's rare you get a decent choice outside of the west country - there simply isn't the demand to support very many.

there are british wines, but they don't seem to end up in the pub trade much - they tend to be quite expensive for what they are, so i don't imagine they sell enought for it to be worthwhile.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 22, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Fairy nuff! It's just that, some people confuse me by saying British wine when they mean English wine. Sometimes I even confuse myself by saying British wine when I mean English wine.



I have no idea if there is any wine produced in Britain other than that produced in England, but I deliberately said British rather than English, to avoid someone querying whether I would happily drink Scottish wine or the like!  

Trust me, I have no interest in British wine, regardless of whether or not it is produced in England or elsewhere!


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 22, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I have no idea if there is any wine produced in Britain other than that produced in England, but I deliberately said British rather than English, to avoid someone querying whether I would happily drink Scottish wine or the like!
> 
> Trust me, I have no interest in British wine, regardless of whether or not it is produced in England or elsewhere!


What I meant is... 'British wine' is wine made in Britain from grape juice or concentrate that's been imported from anywhere in the world.. whereas 'English wine' is wine made in England from fruit grown in England. Actually, I just looked it up on Wikipedia and apparently some Welsh wines fall under the category of 'English wine'


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 22, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> your problem here is that lager isn't an indigenous drink - there aren't really any 'english' lagers as such - other than the ones made by primarily ale brewing breweries for their pub estates.


Ah right - lager is of European origin innit?


----------



## rioted (Feb 1, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Trust me, I have no interest in British wine, regardless of whether or not it is produced in England or elsewhere!


Why ever not? You judge a wine by where it comes from and not what it tastes like? That's truly absurd!


----------



## Spion (Feb 2, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Ah right - lager is of European origin innit?



Yeah lagern means 'to store' in German. Lager is like it is because it is stored at low temperatures for a long time while it ferments


----------



## pogofish (Feb 2, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I have no idea if there is any wine produced in Britain other than that produced in England, but I deliberately said British rather than English, to avoid someone querying whether I would happily drink Scottish wine or the like!



There *is* such a thing as Scottish wine & very nice it is too!


----------

